# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  صقور الجديان ... الخروج من السلبية إلى الإيجابية

## معتز المكى

*من أجمل المباريات التى شهدتها للمنتخب السودانى
هى مباريتيه فى بطولة الامم الإفريقية نسخة 20012


تمركز جيد
سرعة فى الأداء والتمرير
إنتشار إيجابى للاعبين

ما ينقص المنتخب هو المهاجم القناص
فمن الملاحظ أن صقور الجديان تهاجم بكل قوتها
ولكن تفشل فى ختام الهجمة
وأكبر دليل
أن أهداف المنتخب أحرزها لاعب الوسط بشة

لا أعتقد أن السودان يخلو من المهاجمين الصريحين
ولا المنتخب حكراً على المريخ أو الهلال
حتى يصاحب العقم الهجومى الوطنى للناديين المنتخب السودانى

ما يحمد للمنتخب
رغم الهزيمة الأولى والتعادل الثانى
إلا أن اللاعبين يؤدون المبارة على زات النسق 
من بدايتها وإلى نهايتها
وإن إنخفض المخزن اللياقى لديهم
ولكن
الخروج من السلبية التى صاحبت تجارب المنتخب السابقة
إلى الإيجابية فى الإستحواز على الكرة
والجراءة فى إقتحام مناطق الخصم
هو خطوة كبيرة إلى الامام .

نتمنى ان نرى المنتخب السودانى فى الدور الثانى
كما نتمنى أن لا تهبط الروح المعنوية للاعبين .

وفووووووووووووق فوووووووووووووق سودانا فووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## samawal

*حقيقة مظهر المنتخب مشرف يا معتز
ليس لنا فحسب كسودانيين حتى بالنسبة للعرب
وكل دول سيكافا تفتخر بمنتخبنا يقارع كبار القارة 
السمراء .. نتمنى للصقور التحليق في الدور 
الثاني فالأداء مقنع مشرف حتى الآن


*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتمني ان يقدم المنتخب الاداء المميز مصحوبا بالفوز في المباريات 

شكرا معتز علي الطرح المميز

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

حقيقة مظهر المنتخب مشرف يا معتز
ليس لنا فحسب كسودانيين حتى بالنسبة للعرب
وكل دول سيكافا تفتخر بمنتخبنا يقارع كبار القارة 
السمراء .. نتمنى للصقور التحليق في الدور 
الثاني فالأداء مقنع مشرف حتى الآن






تأخر السودان كثيراً عن اللحاق بركب العالم الكروى
كانت لنا الريادة فى تاسيس الإتحاد الإفرقى
ولنا القدح المعلى فى نشر كرة القدم فى إفريقيا

أتمنى أن تكون هذه النسخة بداية لبدايات تأخرنا عنها كثيراً
وأن تكون نقطة عودة لمكاننا الريداى




أسعدنى مرورك العزيز سمؤال
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

نتمني ان يقدم المنتخب الاداء المميز مصحوبا بالفوز في المباريات 

شكرا معتز علي الطرح المميز






نتمنى ذلك وندعو الله ليوفق المنتخب السودانى

تسلم الحبيب عجبكو على المشاركة الجميلة بك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل الامنيات لمنتخبنا بالانتصار في المباراة القادمة والتاهل لدور الثمانية
*

----------

